# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker  DC-Unlocker ..1131 Huawei E5372 customized STC, Mobily, Zain, ZTE MF29 & more added

## mohamed73

Added unlock support :  *Modems :*
Huawei E3533
Huawei Vodafone K5150
ZTE D6601
ZTE MTS 430D  *Routers:*
Huawei E5878
ZTE SoftBank 102Z
ZTE Vodafone R212-Z
ZTE MF29 (الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])  *Customized Saudi Arabia Routers:*
Huawei E5372 21.270.05.00.76 STC (الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])
Huawei E5372 21.270.01.00.82 Mobily (الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])
Huawei E5372 21.236.03.00.375 Zain (الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])  *Embedded modules:*
Asus Eee PC 1003HAG   *Phones :*
ZTE T126
ZTE T303 
Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Atls

Ok thank you

----------

